# Heated tray for storing transfer papers during the printing process



## Git-Bit (Oct 23, 2009)

Do any of you guys that print your own plastisol transfers use a heat tray or box to store your transfer paper in during the printing process so that they do not cool down. If so where could I get one of these from. I am about to start printing my own and would be extremely interested in purchasing one of these for my set up.
Thanks


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

I put a crate on my drier and keep them there but I've also had success with a ziplock bag. If I don't finish a print in 1 day I will vacuum seal the transfers overnight. Keeping moisture out is the key.


----------

